# 2 TiVo Mini issues



## Camaro45th (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello all, I'm currently have 2 issues with my new Tivo Mini. The first problem is that the box is making a high pitched buzz or squeal. The mini is used in my bedroom, and it is audible when trying to go asleep. The sound frequency alternates between a high pitch and then a slightly lower pitch. I've tried to reboot the box but alas nothing helps. Not sure if I need to call Tivo and get a replacement. Just figured I'd ask here first. 

2nd issue: I have my mini hooked up with coax via MoCa. Sometimes when I turn my tv on and press the TiVo button to wake the box up, it does not have a connection to the internet. I have to manually start a network connection and then I can back out of the the connection and "my shows" will appear. Any suggestions? I'd rather not run Ethernet if I can avoid it, the wiring is already ran and I patched the wall with the wires already inside. Thanks guys.


----------



## Camaro45th (Mar 12, 2014)

Bump


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

I've never heard of the high-pitch noise problem with a Mini before, but for the internet connection issue try giving the Mini a static IP address.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

If your hear a high pitched noise from the Mini then something is wrong. You need to exchange it. Or is it possibly the power supply making the noise? Either way something needs to be exchanged.


----------



## ukwildcat4life (Apr 13, 2014)

I have to agree with aaronwt; if its making a loud pitch noise then there is something wrong with the box. What software version does your mini have? I'm not completely sure but seems like I read some other threads where others were also complaining about their boxes making a noise and that the new software version fixed it; I think the new software version is 20.4.1 so you may want to check and see what software version you have; I would definitely give Tivo a call and describe what your box is doing in case your Mini is defective....as for the internet dropping; sounds like you have your running like i do ( via MoCA)....when you first power on the Mini you def shouldn't have to manually restart the network every time..... did you install a POE filter in your MoCA network?


----------



## Camaro45th (Mar 12, 2014)

Thabks for the replies everyone. I'm at work now, when I get home tonight I will check it out. The sound is definitely coming from the mini itself. I had my ear up against it and you can hear the alternating tones. It is hooked up with MoCa, however I just went through the guided setup never had to do anything with the IP address. I'll look into that as well. I did not install a POE filter.


----------



## mjcxp (Nov 22, 2013)

My Tivo Mini also has a high pitched noise when using MOCA. When I switched over to ethernet it went away.


----------



## Camaro45th (Mar 12, 2014)

Ok guys I am running 20.4.1-01-6-A92. I'd really hate to have to rewire this to Ethernet considering that I patched the wall and everything already. I may give Tivo a call and see what they say, I'll report back. Thanks again


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I've never heard any noise from my Minis when using the MoCA connection. I just switched back to using MoCA again this evening.

EDIT: Nevermind. This Mini that I just setup this evening is making a noise while on MoCA. But I haven't tried it with Ethernet to see if it goes away. It's not very loud though. Plus it's in a closet with my Slingbox so I wouldn't hear it anyway.


----------



## Camaro45th (Mar 12, 2014)

aaronwt said:


> I've never heard any noise from my Minis when using the MoCA connection. I just switched back to using MoCA again this evening.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind. This Mini that I just setup this evening is making a noise while on MoCA. But I haven't tried it with Ethernet to see if it goes away. It's not very loud though. Plus it's in a closet with my Slingbox so I wouldn't hear it anyway.


Yeah I sleep next to it, about 3 feet from me. Very annoying.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

Same here, a high pitched noise, and on moca. I really don't notice it though unless I am within 1-2 ft of the mini.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Camaro45th said:


> Yeah I sleep next to it, about 3 feet from me. Very annoying.


Maybe you could get longer cables and move it farther away from you so you won't hear it. Or maybe you could swap the locations of the Mini and the Roamio to make the noise less of a problem.



Camaro45th said:


> Ok guys I am running 20.4.1-01-6-A92. I'd really hate to have to rewire this to Ethernet considering that I patched the wall and everything already. I may give Tivo a call and see what they say, I'll report back. Thanks again


If you don't want to wire it for ethernet, you could still use MoCA through the ethernet port on the Mini with one of the MoCA adapters that TiVo sells. Maybe that would solve your noise problem.


----------



## Camaro45th (Mar 12, 2014)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Maybe you could get longer cables and move it farther away from you so you won't hear it. Or maybe you could swap the locations of the Mini and the Roamio to make the noise less of a problem.
> 
> If you don't want to wire it for ethernet, you could still use MoCA through the ethernet port on the Mini with one of the MoCA adapters that TiVo sells. Maybe that would solve your noise problem.


If only that was the solution. I live in a 1 bedroom with my wife and soon to be born daughter. Space is tight but I'll make it work. I can say that I haven't noticed the noise in a couple days which means I'm either going deaf or it has quieted down a bit. Will keep you posted

Side question: is there a time limit on how long the mini stays connected before it shuts down the connection to go into sleep mode?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Camaro45th said:


> Side question: is there a time limit on how long the mini stays connected before it shuts down the connection to go into sleep mode?


The Mini releases the tuner back to the main DVR after 4 hours of inactivity, but I don't know how long it takes for the Mini to enter stand-by mode. You can actually put the mini into stand-by mode manually by going into the settings.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tarheelblue32 said:


> The Mini releases the tuner back to the main DVR after 4 hours of inactivity, but I don't know how long it takes for the Mini to enter stand-by mode. You can actually put the mini into stand-by mode manually by going into the settings.


It's supposed to do that, but last week I tested it and put my three Minis on a channel before going to bed. Eight hours later they were all still steaming the channel. This was not the case with the previous software. Although in normal use this is not an issue for me since I hit the TiVo button when I'm finished watching something on my Mini.


----------



## silvrcivic (Feb 23, 2008)

I was also experiencing the high pitched noise issue on the mini. I bought two minis and only one of them was making that noise. It didn't matter if I had the moca hooked up or not. As soon as it was plugged into any outlet it made that noise. TiVo is shipping me a replacement.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

silvrcivic said:


> I was also experiencing the high pitched noise issue on the mini. I bought two minis and only one of them was making the noise. It didn't matter if I had the moca hooked up or not. As soon as it was plugged into any outlet it made that noise. TiVo is shipping me a replacement.


I never tried Ethernet on the Mini I hooked up last week to see if the noise went away. But I could only hear it when close to it and it's also in a closet. It would be different if it were near my bed. Plus I got it free from TiVo so I'm not too worried about it. I will add the extended warranty to it soon so I won't have any worries if there are any issues down the road.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

silvrcivic said:


> I was also experiencing the high pitched noise issue on the mini. I bought two minis and only one of them was making that noise. It didn't matter if I had the moca hooked up or not. As soon as it was plugged into any outlet it made that noise. TiVo is shipping me a replacement.


I would guess the noise comes from the switching power supply.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

I have two Mini's on Moca and mine don't make any noise.

First thing comes to mind is the power supply, another thing you might try if you are up to it, is to check the frequency your Moca is operating on and then changing it manually to a different frequency. To do so you may need the manual config program from Actiontec if you are using the Actiontec adapters that is available from their website. This would be just grasping a straws of course. 

Wasn't there there a few reports of a buzz sound when using the breakout cables for audio, perhaps there is a relationship between the two different sources of buzz noises. 

I dunno, had a set of really nice Boston Acoustics PC speakers that made a buzz noise when powered up, the problem suddenly went away after a changed what was plugged into the power strip that the speakers Ac adapter was plugged in with. Best I could figure out was that two or more AC adapter bricks/pods were interfering with each other and causing a feedback.


----------

